# mbr



## Anonymous (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi!

While installing FreeBSD 7.2 I accidentally chose to install the FreeBSD Boot Manager, where I should have chosen to install a standard MBR. 

Is the command:

`# fdisk âˆ’B âˆ’b /boot/mbr ad0`

correct to replace the boot manager, please?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## aragon (Dec 8, 2009)

First backup your MBR just in case:


```
dd if=/dev/ad0 of=mbr bs=512 count=1
```

The fdisk command you gave should work.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 9, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> First backup your MBR just in case:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I didn't do anything yet because computer rebulding all ports still (upgrade to 8.0) but I have one question more: 

```
boot0cfg -B -b /boot/mbr ad0
```

Would be with above command the same result, please?


----------



## aragon (Dec 9, 2009)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> ```
> boot0cfg -B -b /boot/mbr ad0
> ```
> 
> Would be with above command the same result, please?


Same as what?


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 9, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Same as what?



same as `# fdisk âˆ’B âˆ’b /boot/mbr ad0`

Sorry.


----------



## aragon (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't think so... that command is for installing and configuring boot0 images.


----------

